# Bringing An End To This False Prophet Obama! Jon Voight



## 7costanza (Aug 29, 2006)

[nomedia]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=s75P8xNMZEE[/nomedia]


----------



## LGriffin (Apr 2, 2009)

Good speech but jump ahead to the two minute mark, which is where it gets started.


----------



## OfficerObie59 (Sep 14, 2007)

Good for him, though I suspect it hasn't helped with the reconcillation with his daughter.

Angelina Jolie: "Obama Would Be Great For My Family"


----------



## Guest (Jun 15, 2009)

One of the few good conservative actors that are speaking out and is not afraid of the Hollywood elite. Also, a real Catholic, unlike Pelosi or Biden. Yes, he was not a practicing Catholic for a long time. He had doubts/questions and did a lot of searching before he made a commitment to come back to the Faith. Unlike the other two I already mentioned.


----------



## 263FPD (Oct 29, 2004)

Finaly, a member of Hollywood elite who has a set of balls to speak the truthand not kiss the Obama ass.


----------



## uspresident1 (Jan 12, 2007)

Wow I never knew Voight was a conservative. Good to know.


----------



## GreenMachine (Mar 26, 2007)

Wonder what kind of car he drives?

[nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fm2iNNqj2fQ"]YouTube- Seinfeld - John Voight's Car[/nomedia]


----------



## KozmoKramer (Apr 25, 2004)

Good speech... Right on target.


----------



## BLUE BLOOD (Aug 31, 2008)

The question is , will Voight get past the Secret Service to bite Obama on the arm!


----------



## MetrowestPD (Oct 21, 2008)

The funny thing about the hollywood elite; How many of them have given up their lifestyles for the socialism programs propounded by their false prophet?


----------



## HistoryHound (Aug 30, 2008)

MetrowestPD said:


> The funny thing about the hollywood elite; How many of them have given up their lifestyles for the socialism programs propounded by their false prophet?


They don't need to give up their lifestyles. They just need to go to some 3rd world country and adopt a baby. After all, it's not like there are any kids in this country that need to be adopted.

Well said Mr. Voight. I only wish we had more celebrities intelligent enough to see the truth and courageous enough to speak it. Maybe then the easily influenced masses would have known what they were doing & we wouldn't be in this mess.


----------



## LGriffin (Apr 2, 2009)

Anyone see the reporters jiz themselves when their master squashed the fly? It was like the expression that children get on their faces at a parade, but on old pathetic faces. Mr. Myagi, I think not. Maybe PETA will get him to drip a little stomach acid.


----------

